# Is deadlift harder with an Olympic bar?



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

compared to a smaller bar. I know the Olympic bar is heavier but I mean with the same weight does the extra length make it a harder exercise to perform?


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Not really harder, knurling on Olympic bars tend to be a bit better than standard one, plus alonger bar gives you opertunity to try out wider foot stances.

I can only pull 280 kg but find the bar only gets a noticable bend when I go above 250 kg.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

The longer the bar the easier it gets as it should flex more.

However you'll probably not notice any difference really.


----------



## Mark W H (Jan 25, 2010)

It only gets harder as it gets heavier!!


----------



## nelly1972 (Jun 15, 2010)

What do you mean by smaller bar? do you mean like the type that is more likely to be found in a home gym to be used with discs with a 1" hole?..

If that is the case then the deadlift bar will probably be higher from the ground as a starting point..I use a texas power deadlift bar as the knurles are deeper and help with my grip, however the lads that are powerlifting use a standard bar that is'nt as well knurled..

I'm relatively new to deadlifting with an olympic bar and find the flex in the bar helps..


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Def harder with an Oly bar

Get more "whip" and give on a specialist DL bar

Blus better knurling and they are a few mm thinner in Diameter to enable better grip

IMO if used to a sh1t uneven floor and [email protected] cheap oly bar (like my gym) I would suggest a competition standard DL abar and lifting platform would enable a decent lifter prob 20kg increase


----------



## Nelson (Mar 22, 2009)

I use the '[email protected] bar' (smaller) simply due to lack of space at the gym, the plates are also very small, so I find it better (safer) to get a couple of steps, one under each side.

It's a right ole faff...


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

for me its harder with a standard oly bar. my gym has several oly bars most have a 28mm diameter however we have a couple of dl bars which are 32mm diameter, along with a more prominent knurling. i always manage to deadlift more with the slightly thicker bar as i find it much easier to grip.


----------



## Burner (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm the opposite to the chap above - with a thinner bar I can get a much better grip and lift significantly more weight. If you have small hands the olympic bar is pretty bloody thick


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

i prefer the 28mm bars, though it doesn't really seem to affect my deadlift at this point. I struggle with other oly lifts (cleans, snatch) though with thicker bars.


----------

